# Srike Force (RP thread)



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

*Strike Force (RP thread)*

Ok this is The RP thread for Strike force. First things first, ground rules:
1: Guardsmen Should be in awe of marines. This doesn't mean they're any less important or powerful, but wouldnt you be amazed?
2: Guardsmen also wont really know about stuff they haven't encountered..
3: Marines will actually be really tough, taking stubber fire with no real damage, so on... but guardsmen will ave to be pretty damn good to be on this team, and thus should really exel in a couple of places like a normal human.
4: My word is final, if you have a problem, PM, dont bring it up here!

Edit: Everyone please go check The Recruitment thread as there are some things i have updated.

Ok, thread Start 'You all are in a meeting room upon the strike cruiser "Loyalty and Faith". You have never met before, but have all been chosen To serve an unknown Techmarine on his foray into a death world. He walks in, Clad all in red (Not wearing his armour). He adresses you " I am Tech-Priest Daeex Machinus. None of you know why you are here, so i will explain." As he talks, a large hologram comes up on a screen behind him. "This is the death world Dratis," He says, motioning to a picture of a world that looks as black as night "upon it, it is rumored, is an artifact from the dark age of technology, the _*Unbound Flame*_. The Salamanders greatly desire this artifact, but i wish to examine it first."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon leaned against a wall staring at his new team mates in anger thinking "give me shadow knights anyday over this rabble" he stared into the tech marines eyes in anger before looking away.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia Diov held her master crafted neural whips in her hands as she observed the hologram. She looked around the room observing her teammates. There were Imperial guardsmen and Space Marines yet she was the only sister of battle their. It seemed pretty odd for them to send only one sister and even odder to send a mistress of all sisters. Perhaps someone of them needed to repent or confesses their sins. She decided not to speak and to continue to observer everything around her.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Tarvus entered the room with the heavy footfalls of his great Terminator Armour reverberating around the room and his hand on the hilt of his rune sword. As he sat down on the nearest chair it visibly sagged toward the ground and all eyes were on Tarvus, just the way he liked it. Lifting up his eyes he quickly glanced at everyone in the room until he rested his eyes on Liam Tolle. 'Shit, Tolle is that you. I thought they'd have gotten rid of your crazy ass' turning to the rest of the group he said 'Old Tolle here gets visions, poor crazy bastard probably doesn't even know he is here'. He then looked over at the marine in the corner and said, 'So your a Shadow Knight, you ought to be more careful around us psyker's, we can hear your thoughts and I am much more powerful than any little knight shit, so what the hell is this mission we are going on anyway?'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon snarled at the soul reaper and dove fowards brining his lightining claws up at the marines neck ans with all his force pushed him into the wall, he drew his bolter saying "i dare you to repeat yourself when your dead scum!".


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex Paused, Returning Gideon's gaze. "Therefore we must make planetfall during the hours in which the _Drakus Mortei_ are.. Brother Tarvus, I am not sure what passes for dicipline in the Black Templars, But i would Thank you not to interupt me, and not to Threaten other members of the group. Besides, as Gideon here knows, there is a Remote detoanation Meltabomb placed next to him cranum, in case of a bloodrage. Now, if I could continue, I'm sure the Guardsmen and other marines Would like me to finish their preliminary tactic so they dont get eaten within the first five seconds after planetfall. Not forgetting you, Sister." He grated on in his Metallic voice.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Carefully reaching into the warp Tarvus allowed it to flow through him and blasted Gideon backwards across the room. As Gideon hit the back wall Tarvus said, 'Don't be a fool, you cannot win'. Turning to Daeex he spoke with venom in his voice 'Threaten me even once more brother and you will find your head several feet from your body, and that is not a position you want to be in now...Is it?'. And with that he turned and picked up Gideon from the floor before embracing him as a brother whispering silently into his ear, 'It looks like we both have a common dislike of the techmarine, and for now that will end our little spat'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon held back the urge to gut the soul reaper like a fish, he pushed his fellow marine away and looked at the assembled imperials around him and said "anyone that gets in my way wont have the legs to get out of my way....know i would like to get on with the task so i could sustain my lust" before indicating for the tech marine to continue.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia was displeased with her fellow teammate’s behavior. In the sister hood such behavior would earn at least 100 whippings or become a repentia. She held the end of her neural whip ready to strike. Yet it seemed the tech marines had the situation under control. If she spoke it would probably only cause more problems. Thus she decided to simply continue observing. She would only interfere if they acted in such a disrespectfully manner. Until then she continued to listen to the tech marine.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Feron gripped his powersword nervously if the Space Marines were going to start a fight it was the only things he had that might actually cuase harm to one. "The Emporer's most holy Astartes and they bicker like juves." He thought to himself. On Cadia inturrupting a briefing like would result in lashes or if the Commisar was of a cruel caliber they'd simply be found wanting. He was awed by the sheer number of Astartes and even a sister of battle while there was himself and a regular guardsmen here. Despite being a Karskin Stormtrooper he felt very small compared to the figure in huge terminator armor. "We are all the Emporer's servent and should act as such." He muttered to the other Guardsmen the only person he could remotly relate too.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(sorry I'm late)

Jake leaned back in his chair. This had to be a joke, whatever moron had put such a mis-matched group together was dummer than a stump. He didnt quite get it, but he was pretty sure that some of these guys had grudges against eachother, and if it came to blows... or psycic attacks, he got up and moved to a chair closer to the door, he could always run like hell. What few people realised was that, yeah you may be the scary-ass comisar lord organising the misssion, but I'm flying away in a land speeder... Good times. 

He wasent liking the look of this world though. It was to close to its sun, to hot and it looked like one big dark jungle. A death world to boot. Jake didnt like jungles, they wreked havok on treads, and wheeles were out of the question. And he hoped they werent going to stick him in a land speeder. The things were fun as hell, but he had crashed it...

Focus, no more remenicing. Jake lit a cigar, a good tarkan leaf, and started paying attention.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Tolle said nothing to the bait of Tarvus, the man was a wanderer and had lost the Emperor's vision. After his smart remark to the others and his confrontation with the Shadow Knight he felt like he needed to say something, _"You may think highly of yourself Tarvus but last I checked all of our chapters were still intact and not declared hereticus by the inquisition. Also I believe it was I and MY CHAPTER that YOU SERVE now." _He had been leaning against the wall but brought himself up to his full height, just as tall as Tarvus in his terminator armor,_ "Lest I remind you that I have been the Emperor's Champion four times already? We both know what that means Tarvus."_ he let the last sentence hang waiting for the foolish marine to make a move, his hand on his powersword ready if need be.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Feron took his hand of his powersword there was no point he was clearly outmatched it was time to switch tactics, Feron moved to another seat farther away from the marines and sat next to Jake. "Mind sharing?" He asked quitely juesturing ot Jake's cigar. "If i'm gonna die on a damn Deathworld might as well enjoy myself." He said making small talk waiting for the breifing to resume.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia saw the guardsmen making there way to the door. She couldn’t believe they were actually thinking of escaping. Where was a commissar when you needed one? Looks like she would have to replace the commissar for now. She made her was to the door blocking the exit. *“You weren’t thinking of retreating now where you? If you did I would have to make you repent for your sins. Do you have any sins you wish to repent. Also if all hell does break lose, it will be our job to return order to this situation.” *said Sophia as she turned on her master crafted neural whips.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Feron turned his attention to the sister of battle. "Madam I have served the Emperor faithfully for years." He said trying to be diplomatic. "But Cadians don't retreat, the elite Karskin don't retreat, and I don't retreat." Feron said standing up looking her in the eyes, he took it as a personal insult to himself and his home world of Cadia. "The quarrel is between the Astartes and I don't plan on involving myself unless necessary. When I work with the Emperor's most holy Space Marines i give them a wide berth and let them settle things how they see fit. I will do everything and anything to fight the enemies of the Imperium but the Emperor's most Holy Astartes are not on that list." The Vein's on his neck showed a bit. "Don't you ever call my loyalty or faith under question again." He said coldly before sitting down. "Damn sister's of battle no discipline in that bunch more like rabid dogs on leashes then a military unit." He thought to himself attempting to calm down.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia started at the guardsmen. *“Do remember that even Astartes can fall to chaos and become traitors. Then they will become your enemies and be added to your list. Sorry for the insult. Forgive my naivety on this subject. It just seemed the two of you were making your way to the exit. I was quick to jump to a conclusion and as a result of my poor judgment I offended you. You have my apology. But do know that I question everyone faith, including other sisters.”* said Sophia as then began to say a pray to the Emperor.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake listened to the back and forth between the two with a small quantity of amusement. This guy was a hardcore stormie. Jake would have sead the same thing just to get the SOB of his back, but this guy really ment it. Jake had respect for a man who stuck to the cause. He'd never been one, but hed known a priest a while back who had really goten his respect. 

He had respect for the SOBs to, but they took hardcore to a new level. They were creepy sometimes.

Of course, that didnt mean he was going to let that last coment hang, he was a sucker for a one liner.

"Hate to diaspoint, but were not sisters." he said thru his cigar.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia turned towards the guardsmen. *“Perhaps I did not make myself clear. What I’m trying to say is I will question your faith no matter who you are. I don’t care if you’re a space marine or an Inquisitor or a guardsman, because it makes no difference to me. Tell me why you were heading towards the eixt. You were the first to head towards the exit. What would a commissar do in this situation?”* ask Sophia as she waited for the guardsmen response. She hated the fact that he smoke. He was poisoning the body that the Emperor had given him.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Feron sat down relaxing a little more now that the sister had turned her attention to Jake. He pulled out a small flask and took a sip of Amasec. "Space Marines about ot start a brawl, sister of battle looking for tips from the Commisariat, and a tech-priest sending us to some Emporer forsaken deathworld." He thought taking another sip. "Another day in the office." He muttered quitely.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"A commisar would'nt have to do anything because I wouldnt have pissed him off by being in the same room with him. You on the otherhand, seem to be verry dificult not to piss off, because after all, that was a joke, I know full well what you ment. I was heading for the exit because, heretics or no, I prefer not to be caught in the middle of a fight between marines, especialy when one is a psyker and one is a terminator."


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex Rose, His full hight showong, muttering a prayer to the machine god. *"BY THE EMPEROR!"* He boomed, using his vox system to make his voice many times louder than it was, *"I am ashamed! Brethren space marine, even those of the same chapter, Bickering like Orkoid Gretchin! It ashames me that the Guardsmen Whom are here are better diciplined than the Astartes! And Sister Diov, I would thank you not to use your neural whips on those in my team that you aren't sure have turned from his light, Although your willingness to do so does redeem you. Lastly,"* He Continued in a voice to rival those of a noise marine *"I will reming you that here, there or anywhere i can have you killed. I have a Psyker-killer device here, and enought lethal weapons installed in this room to kill you all with a word! Now, unless you would prefer to make planetfall without a Drop pod, Through the Airlock, I command you to be seated, and to put any differences aside, lest I inform Sister Diov to dicipline you in any way she sees fit."*


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon looked at the tech marine and snarled "do not tell me what to do whelp" and felt like breaking the marines jaw, he looked at the others and watched as they stared at him in distaste and said "if you want to die come and try", he grabbed his helmet and put it on daring anyone to try him, he respected the tech marine a lot for not killing him and not being scared of him and nodded for him to continue saying in his vox "i did not mean to offend you tech marine but i was mearly stating my mind".


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia simply nodded at what tech marine told her. She decided to sit down and not cause any further problems. She would only discipline the guards if they retreated not if it looked like they were going to retreat. She then looked at Gideon who seemed to be acting like a khrone berserker. He would make an excellent Arco-flagellant. Yet she was getting sick of his yelling. She could hardly control her zeal. She decided to say a prayer while holding on to her adamantium beads each representing ten act of penitence undertaken by Sophia.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"So." Continued Draeex, "After we make planetfall, out first duty will be to scan the surrounding area for enemies. If you check Dataslate 17 you will se what we are facing." He said, Handing out dataslate 17. Upon it were Holograms of Eldar rangers, Four armed Bug-like creature, and a Fragmented image, with something unpleasent happening to a guardsman, but the cause to blurred to be visible.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Appearing from his hiding place after it seemed the coast was clear and all agression had drained from the room, the psyker Herald Kor took a seat as far from any of the fanatics in the room, sweat drenching his body from the sheer fear they instilled within him. _'God-Emperor... what have I gotten myself into...'_ He thought to himself as he gripped his force staff tight enough to turn his knuckles white. _'A sister of battle and a handful of astartes who are far less discplined then a gaggle of ganger juves. By the God-Emperor, my calculations were off, horribly horribly off!'_ He shouted within the saftey of his own mind as he took deep calming breaths to settle himself down.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Tolle nodded at Tarvus as the terminator backed down. He checked the dataslate he was given and had a few questions, "Brother where exactly will we be dropping again?"


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"Eldar." Feropn snarled rubbing one of his many scars. He hade gone up against their kind and it's never pretty. He stared taking bigger sips of Amasec. Feron wasn't sure about hte other Xenos but he best bet was a Tyranid Genestealer or hermegauntor were they called termaguants. Feron wasn't sure bust he didn't want to find out. Nid's were nasties then Eldar. "What kind of support are we going to have?" He asked trying to get his mind off the horrors of his past.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'Don't you know how these missions work? All the support you will be getting comes from the soldiers in this room, so I would suggest you carry as much ammo as you can.' turning to Daeex he said,' So when does this party get going?'


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"Brother Tolle, We will be landing in this area," He motioned to a clearing in the forest engulfing fully 1/3rd the planet "so as to take our bearings well. Brother Tarvus, we make Planetfall In 4 Hours. The guardsmen with be placed in statis for the drop pod landing."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake looked at the pictures and didnt like them. He knew the only aid he was geting was this bunch of misfits, and that didnt seem like a good thing. On top of that, he was going top be put in stasis. Hed never had the dubious pleasure before, and he didnt want to, but if he wass going in by suicide pod it was better than the alternative. There was one thing he wanted to know however.

"So, if we are droping in by pod, and the only suport we get is in this room, why am I here? Theres nothing to drive in this room as far as I ccan tell."


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"I was afraid of that." He muttered to himself taking another sip of Amasec. Feron didn't like stasis too many poeple tend to not wake up, no way for a servent of Him on Earth to go. Feron finally put his Amasec and waited for hte briefing to end.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"Ah. I failed to point out. We will have a Low Flying Valkyrie for you to fly, however, it will have been stripped down, as we wish not to alert our presence."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake noded. 

"I figured it would be an aircraft, jungles no place for tanks. pity. is it packing lascannon or multilaser?"


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"Multilaser sadly, As while we were stripping down we had to remove the Lascannon power supply."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Tolle nodded at the techmarine's answer and went back to studying the dataslate the eldar were to be their main foes. They were a truly intelligent and cunning enemy, and he relished the thought of the battles to come. He turned to look at Tarvus, _"We face the Eldar Tarvus. Remember our battle on Septus Oxim? They will fall before us again."_ Tolle and Tarvus had what could be called a hate-respect relationship on both sides. If they had met on any other circumstance they would hate each other but since they had worked together often they a had vertain respect for each other that only comes from fighting side by side.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake noded. "Good, multilaser's a bit faster. More shots to spread around the bug swarms, if that thing's a 'nid"


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'All I seem to remember is that I got a shot to the ass and had a limp for weeks, those Eldar can be mean sons of bitches, and the Septus Oxim incident just makes me hate them all the more, still got a god-damned scar on my right cheek. Well anyway if it is four hours to go time I want some training, am I free to go?'


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

_'Good good good, I'm being ignored, yes this is good, most fortunate.' _The psyker relishes in his obscurity as he eyes the dataslate, understanding little of it himself, but picking up among the surface thoughts of those around him that this was in fact a suicide mission. _'Not good... not good at all it would seem...' _Herald thought to himself as he fought of his instinctive reaction to dread and worry, a hideous almost inhuman laughter that chilled even himself to the bone. Luckily he managed to keep his calm by fooling himself into beleiving that he might be so lucky as to be aboard the valkyrie for the mission.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"Dismissed, Be back here in 4 hours."


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"Quick question." Feron said looking at the Tech Priest. "What is the mission once we land and 'scan' the area for the enemy?" He said gesturing to the map. "And are there anymore details your at liberty to share with us?" Feron had been through this before he gets called on some seemingly simple mission then the Inquisition or occasionally the Tech-Priests pull out some hidden agenda and most of the team dies horrible. Feron wasn't really afraid but he hated the lack of knowledge going in.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"AS of yet, I dont Really think it relevant, but The Valkyre will pick us up and we will move to this clearing, Where ther are strange readings." He motioned to a ruin on the map.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia nodded her head and turned off her neural whips. At least they hadn’t killed each in the meeting she thought as she left the room. She wouldn’t mind training against a space marines. They were fast and strong. Thus they made excellent opponents and she could learn much from them. Yet she didn’t want to practice against an insane marine. That wouldn’t be practicing, it would be real fight. She waited outside looking for a marine to train against.

((OOC: I’m looking for a marine who isn’t insane to train against))


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: ill train with you necrosis.

Liam strode out of the chamber and saw the sister that had been in the room with them, she looked like she was waiting for someone. He made his way over to her, "Is there someone you are looking for sister?" he asked, his voice like gravel.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia listened to the marine as he asked her a question. “Indeed there is brother. I seek a space marine to train against. Marines are far faster and stronger then most enemies. Thus to train against one could greatly improve my skills. For one learns the most when fighting a difficult opponent. Would you be up to the challenge.” ask Sophia as then waited for the marine answer.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam thought it wierd that the sister would want to train with him, "I will aide you as best I can sister."


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Now Tarvus had been dismissed he left the briefing room to do his 'training'. He walked down the corridor and past Sophia and Liam to the nearest bedroom and falling down onto the bed he closed his eyes and fell asleep letting his mind wander through the ship aided by his psychic prowess.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia was glad that the marine had accepted her request. “Thank you brother, shall we head towards the training room?” ask Sophia as then began to head down the hall way which lead to room where they could train against each other. “Brother shall we set down some ground rules before we fight? Also do you have any questions?” ask Sophia as she entered the room and waited for his response.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon left the briefing room and entered a hallway, he saw the sister and the black templar down one way and chose to go the opposite way, after about five minutes he had came out into a hanger where he could see a serf, he walked over to the man and said "you where is the ship that is taking us to the planet?" the man hastily pointed to a nearby valkyrie and gideon smiled as he broke the mans neck with a brutal punch, he dragged the man away and pushed him into a tiny gap. he walked over to the valkyrie and placed his hand on it, closing his eyes.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake wandered off, wondering if there was a bar on the ship...


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Having been dismissed, Herald left with more questions then answers. "Riddles within riddles that will never be answered... hmm, makes one wander the halls of their mind only to become lost amongst one's own thoughts." Herald mutters to himself as he passes through the door, hastening as he senses the presense of the sister and astarte so close by.

Heading down the hall, the psyker known as Herald Kor wraps his evolved mind around one question. _'Why are we dropping in a pod when we have a perfectly good valkyrie?'_


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

*************************Three Hours Later*************************
Over the Vox-system you all hear Daeex; "Brother and Servants of the Emperor, Hurry to the Valkyrie Quickly! I had hoped for a rapid insrtion followed by a quick pick up, but unknown ship are entering orbit! we must deploy soon!"
Edit (OOC: You can flashback about training at any point, i just need to make planetfall this evening)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake set down his bear and ran to his quarters. Doning his combat gear, and sliding a box of cigars into his undervest pocket, he sprinted to the landing bay. Running up to the valkarie, he jumped into the piolets seet, and began pre-takeoff checklist. 

Opening the doors for the transport section, he leaned back and waited for the rest to get there.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Feron was already in his quarters checking his gear when teh alert sounded he filled up his flask and doned his combat gear running for the transport. He sat in hte troop area near the ramp. He looked over to Jake. "Good Luck." He said casually before bowing his head to pray to the Emperor. _"Mighty Emeror, spread your divine light to protect me from the darkness."_


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Tarvus awoke with a start as Daeex's message blared throughout his room, and he stood up and walked over to his sword and sheaved it behind his back before walking out the room towards the nearest armoury and over his vox asked Daeex, 'How much fighting are we going to encounter?'


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(I'm piloting, across from me is the nose of the valk)

Jake noded to the first one to get there. 

"Thanks, from the sound of it were going to need it." he said in responce to the other guardsmans coment.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex Fumbled as he gathered up his Belongings and rushed to the ship. He had seen those readings but once before, and he did not wish to ever see them again... "I should think lots, as we will not have scanned to avoid combat..."


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Tarvus listened to the reply and decided that two sets of rounds for his integral Storm bolter just wouldn't cut it this time so hastily pointed at an entire box and commanded a servitor to follow him with them, but before leaving he picked up a box of Frag and a box of Krak grenades and ran towards the Valkyrie. When he arrived 5 minutes later he dropped the grenades to the floor with a loud thud and panted, 'I come baring gifts, just make sure to leave me 4 of each before sitting down and waiting for the servitor to arrive. Moments later the servitor did arrive and pushed a trolley of storm bolter ammo towards Tarvus who lifted it to the ground and commanded the servitor to leave. Then knowing he was fully prepared for battle he leaned back into his chair and closed his eyes.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

((wow i feel kinda stupid i edited it))

Feron took two frags and one Krak from the boxs. "Thanks" He said checking his weaposn again. He made sure his Bolt pistol was secure in his holster and powersword in it's scabard. Once he was satisfied he check his hellgun found it in order and bowed his head to the Emperor again. _"Oh Emperor of Mankind, Send Your gaze to me with benevolence, watch over Your servant and soldier, And protect me from peril."_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon smiled realising no one had noticed him appraoching, he jumped onto the valkryie and nodded to tarvus grabbing his left pauldron.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Benidem said:


> ((wow i feel kinda stupid i edited it))


(It doesent matter much, just thaugth I'd point it out. )


Jake watched as more people arrived. He realised that he didnt know where he was flying this thing to. He thumbed the vox dial to the chanal the techm,arine was useing.

"Hey boss, do you have a flight plan for me?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia made her way to the valkarie. She had turned her neural whips off. After all, the last thing she wanted to do was damage the ship. She got on to the valkarie and began to say a pray to the Emperor while counting her beads. She prayed for safe passage and to guide her and her team on the right path. Once she was done she began to relax and waited for the ship to take off.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Waddling in as fast as he could while carrying a pair of duffle bags and a ruck sack larger than himself, Herald Kor makes his way to the aft of the Valkyrie where the assault ramp was located, and begins the slow inexorable climb toward the top. The sight was quite comical as he swayed back and forth while wearing his full battle rattle, vest disheveled, helmet unclasped, and rebreather hanging around his neck. Indeed, not the outfit most Imperial psykers wore; perhaps Herald figured he might be safer looking like a normal guardsmen, on account that they weren't nick named Bolt Magnets. But as he makes his way inside and eases the weight of his shoulders before securing the bags, Herald smiles as he takes a seat while fetching a kerchef from his pocket. Had he been anyone else his smile would have gone unnoticed, but along with a sickening cackle, Herald had another curse, one where his teeth were bright white fangs and his mouth was just a little too wide for the average person, if that person was part demon. This all culminated into a demonic looking grin, an oversized grin that showed off all of his stark white fangs, unnerving at the best, it was down right creepy, especially during a time like this. Swallowing back his saliva, Herald covers his mouth as if he was yawning and slowly forces his lips to realign in their normal pose.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon watched all the others with suspision and just hoped he got to kill something.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: ok guys i am going to be gone the next two days and away from a computer. once the valkyrie lands grot say that my character gets lost and you guys cant find him.

Liam strode up the Valkyrie's ramp and took a seat. His latest vision was not a comforting one, he had seen darkness and a loneliness. No matter, he was a space marine and a Black Templar, he was the Emperor's Justice incarnate.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'Jake, were all here, please tell me we are getting this bugger into the air'


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex Yelled the co-ordinates into the vox, and as the ship took of, he jumped into it, slamming the door shut. "I hope that by the Emperor's grace we go unnoticed...."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon laughed at the tech marines words and said "scared much mechanicus?" he smiled at the sister of battle and winked chuckling loudly.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'Lets hope we hit turbulence on entry, that's always the best bit' Tarvus said before laughing. 'I guess I best buckle up soon or someone will get squashed' and then he burst out laughing again.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Feron didn't find the joke all taht funny. After all it could be him so he buckled in tightly.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Strapping himself in, Herald wiped the sweat from his brow as they took off out the hanger doors and into the void of space. That was always the best part, being seperated from having one's insides become one's outsides by the hull of a ship that had jst recenly been 'stripped down'. Herald prayed to the God-Emperor that they made it to the surface in once peice, he was certain he'd need these fools... comrades to survive what was to come.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake got the coordinants, and fealing the rush of an aircraft takeoff, ignited the dropships mighty engines. 

"This is your piolet speeking, we are now departing, we will be landing shortly. It is in your best intrest to hold on tight and kiss your ass goodbuy, have a nice day." He said over the vox. 

Soaring down into the upper atmosphere of the planet Jake took the aircraft down twards the planets surface. The lower they got, the more turbulance they suffered due to an increse in gasses to cause friction along the hull, as he pulled up near the surface of the planet, the ship gave a mighty shudder of turbulance. After a while they reached the landing coordinants. Flying low to avoid detection, Jake searched for a viable landing area.

Finding a clearing, Jake took the craft down, a few predators that obviously nested there were gnawing on some meat, so he dispatched them with a quick volley of multilaser fire. 

"This is your piolet speeking, we have landed, if anyone is still alive back there, you may want to watch for gribbely hungery stuff." he said over the vox.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex Stood up. "We are alive, Thank you." He opened the Hatch, and was hit by a foul stench, like a mass of rotting vegetation (he then reminded himself that it probably _was_ a mass of rotting vegetation) "Re-Breathers, guardsmen!" He got out one of the grenades Tarvus has brought, pulled the pin out, and threw it into the clearing, as to remove any _really_ immediate threat. When the smoke had cleared, he asllowed himself to look out. There was a crater where the grenade had been thrown, and a lot of thick vegetation. There were a few thing that looked like wasp-nests, and some crumbled ruins. "I hope we can find something here quick..."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon made sure he was first down the ramp, pushing the tach marine aside, he aimed his bolter around and smiled as he burst one of those weird wasp nest things, he grinned and said "nice smell aint it tech marine?".


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Tarvus heavily stepped down the ramp, also pushing Daeex out of the way, before saying, 'You best leave some of those buggers for me, I haven't shot anything in weeks'. He then walked up to one of the nests and stomped on it with his boot. 'Are you all gonna just sit there or are you going to get out of that ship?'


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex Thought a Moment, before turning the Vox-signal in Gideon and Tarvus's to an extremely high pitch, Lauging to himself. "Ok, you fools, we must be careful here, we dont know what there is nearby..." he said, immediately before a Large Bear-like Creature Came rumbelling through the undergrowth, roaring!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Still siting in the cock pit, jake gunned down the beast with the ships multi-laser. Then he got the techmarine on the vox.

"So before I actualy commit and get out, am I just here to piolet or do I actualy have to come along?" He said, lighting a cigar.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Feron was putting on his rebreather when Jake gunned down the beast. "I hate this place already." He muttered to himself. "So boss whats the plan?" He said walking down the ramp hellgun raised.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia helmet automatically began to purify the air she breathed in. Unlike other mistress Sophia used the veteran superior helmet instead of the mistress helmet. She always thought that the mistress version slowed her down. She began to look around and turned on her neural whip. So she waited for orders but continued to look for enemies. She could barely control her zeal to get into battle. How she would love to make the enemy repent for their sins before killing them.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: ok guys im back!!!

Liam stepped out onto the surface of the planet and was hit by the foul stench. Even with his helmet's rebreather on it was disgusting. He scanned the area and pulled his power sword out, activating it. Before the techmarine could finish his sentence a huge beast came rumbling out of the growth straight at him. Liam lept to the side and landed with a roll.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Putting his rebrether on as the horrid stench entered his nostrals, Herald nearly gagged as he grabbed his ruck and shuffled toward the door commenting on the number of hostile creatures in the area. "Seems they have no fear of man, or machine for that matter." With a short hop, Herald drops the short distance to he jungle's floor, using his force staff as a walking stick. "Strange that they just charge us without even attempting to flee first, hmm, must have a good reason too I suppose." The psyker commented as he strolled up to the first carcass and begins examining it.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon smiled to himself and cursed the pilot for killing the first creature, he turned and picked up a brick the size of a mans head and threw at the valkyrie shouting "damn you pilot your lucky i dont come back there and turn you into a cloak!" he smiled before turning and saying "keep up with me if you can" and sprinted off into the dense forest.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Tarvus laughed at his allies veal and heavily began to chase after him into the dense forest, 'Hey wait up Gid, we marines need to stick together' and with that he was laughing again and while running he loaded up his storm bolter before disappearing into deep dark of the forest.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Glancing back at the group Herald clears his throat, "I hope those madmen don't expect us to follow them..." The pysker said boldly even as his eyes moved across the crowd before him, then back to the jungle line where the two marines had dissapeared into.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam got up and chased after Tarvus into the dense woods, the zeal of the Emperor in his heart.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex's Anger levels were rising... " Gideon, Tarvus, I will be kind and assume you are hoping to outflank our objectivew, as you have gona far too west of it. we will be heading north. Oh, and look out for Orks... Or worse..."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon stopped and listened to a loud screech/roar "what that hell was that..." the tree's in front of him began to shake and a huge creature that resembled a bear but with a almost avian head and a blue fur appeared, he raised his bolter and fired, it ripped through the creatures rear left leg and it buckled down and he walked over to it, grining he went to put a bullet through its skull when it clawed his side, he roared in pain before putting another ten rounds into its body. he turned around and began to walk towards the way tarvus was coming when there was a large he shouted "lets go for it!" before jumping towards the things.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm this aught to be fun' thought Tarvus as he spotted one of the great bear creatures and charged forward. Embracing the warp Tarvus hit with all his warp aided strength and the bear went flying through the air and at the height of its flight Tarvus sent a large beam of psychic energy into the creatures gut. It was blasted into a tree and fell to the floor dead. 'We are being followed, Brother Gideon, be one your guard' said Tarvus before firing his Storm Bolter into another bear.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Nameless sat watching the group from a distance. Thinking that it had waited long enough the Eldar Solitaire starting moving quickly through the forest. As he entered the clearing all bird and animal sounds stopped. It had studied their characteristics when they had first landed and had made some discoveries. They were all Imperials but it had been expecting that, they appeared to be led by a Techmarine though the level of his control was questionable as two members of his team had ran off into the forest. Another member also appeared to be reluctant to leave the safety of the ship though that was debatable. The Nameless had also noticed a Psyker. He was on the edge of the group yet it decided that it probably wasn't due to being rejected by the others as that could be dangerous. Instead it thought that he was perhaps worried of being rejected or at the very least it didn't want to draw attention to itself. Either way it would probably be the psyker who would be the first to notice the Nameless as their kind were usually disturbed by it's condition.

The Nameless started to walk calmly towards the group, trying not to invoke hostility yet at the same time doing nothing to hide it's weapons. . .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus gutted another bear/bird with his lightenining blades and grinned as it fell to the floor in a bloody heap, spinning on his heel he beheaded another and caught its head in his hand, he let a entire clip into another and said "tarvus you can take the rest", he grabbed the insides of the bears head and fitted it onto his helmet, he smiled as he realised it fit perfect and began to make a cloak out of ones fur as tarvus killed the last two.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Feron was the first to notice the Eldar coming towards them. "Eldar!" He shouted alerting the rest of the group and fired a burst from his hellgun at the approaching Eldar. He took quick stock of his enemy. "Meele weapons and that mask has to be a Harlequin." He said firing another burst. "What world are you from?" He thought running through his knowledge of the Eldar but he couldn't put a finger on the exact craftworld this one was from.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex Jolted at the Appearance of a Harlequin, And fired towards the Xenos. "What brings you here, Eldar? Is It your Foul Kin?"


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Tarvus and Gideon began the trek back to the camp, their respective bloodlusts filled. 'So did you realise that Liam was trying to follow us?' Asked Tarvus, 'Yeah, but I think he is well and truly lost in this forest, It's a good job I have a Psyker guiding me' was the reply. At that they both burst out laughing.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia turned on her neural whips and charged at the Harlequin. "Strike the Xeno down. May the Emperor be with us." said Sophia as she got ready to attack the Harlequin with her master crafted neural whip. Yet she wondered why the Xeno left itself so open to sight. It must be some kind of trap or cleaver xeno tactic. Maybe it was? Sophia stop dead in her tracks and got in a defensive position while looking around for another other enemies.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam headed off in another direction opposite of Tarvus and Gideon. His visions had shown him the way he needed to go to accomplish that which the Emperor had set before him. He was far into the jungle now and came across a wandering grot, so he stalked the creature for awhile. Apparently it was on its way back to whatever was its home, hopefully some bigger orks were there so that he could bring down the Emperor's justice.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

With one thought Herald rendered each attack aimed at the Harlequin ineffectual by nudging the weapons of both the cadian and the tech-priest skyward with the slightest pyschic nudges, hopefully going unnoticed as he called out to his comrades. "Hold your fire! Have you ever seen what a Harlequin can do when threatened!?" Herald nearly screached as his mind flooded his comrades' vision with images of his own experience with this species. The image comes faded as if from a long time ago, and in fact from the height of the harlequin in the memory one can only assume Herald was a child when he encountered it, and at it's feet lay a slew of bodies, twenty or so gangers slain brutally and mercilessly by a single Harlequin who stood amidst the corpses, it's mask a parody of greif as it looked down on Herald sparing him. Let us not be hastey... besides... he has obviously approached us in a peaceable manner, we are still alive are we not? And from the looks of it... he is alone... Herald said, leaving the rest of the thought unsaid, _'Which can only mean one thing... a Solitaire... just like her...'_ The memory causing Herald to squirm in his own skin as he slowly walked toward the tech preist, his eyes never leaving this Solitaire as if it would make a difference if the Eldar decided to attack.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"Don't you dare tell me about the Eldar you Bolt Magnet! I've lost more allies then you can imagine to their foul Xenos ways. Go ahead and try to read my mind you will find imagies far darker then what you attempt to show me." He said switching to his bolt pistol and sword. Firing just to the Eldar's side hoping it'll jump into the round.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia decided to use her head and think about what was going on. She hated the fact that the pyscher had sent her images using just powers. Suffer not the witch to live she thought as she saw the image. Suffer not the Xeno to live she also thought but it was true that the Xeno had not attack them. She couldn’t spot any other enemies meaning there were none or they were very will hidden. She controlled her zeal to attack the filthy Xeno yet she didn’t try to stop her teammates either from attacking the Xeno. She simply decided to watch her allies carry out the Emperor judgment to test there faith. After all it would be stupid to charge the enemy when your allies are firing at it.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

"Then tell me Cadian..." The word absolutely dripped with venom as the psyker walked toward his comrade slowly, using his force staff as a walking stick, "Have you ever heard of Eldar warriors called Solitaires?" Herald asked as he reached out with one hand and placed it upon his comrade's shoulder, letting him feel the weight of both his hand and the images that flooded his mind. They came all too clearly, scenes of epic battles fought long ago, and reinactments for members of all races. Show of laughing jesters who danced among the dead they slayed with the slightest gesture, not so much unleashing magic or psychic powers, but unleashing their arcane technology upon hundreds if not thousands of foes of different races, throughout the ages, even the most terrible of demons fell to them without even a moment's hestation. The images came faster and faster until suddenly they ceased and Herald removed his hand from the Cadian's shoulder, speaking softly as he did. "That is what I saw when I looked into her eyes, those eyes that peirced her mask, and overwhelmed my young mind." The last image that flashed within your mind was the image of that female Solitaire, standing in a room filled with fifty or more slain gangers, before it faded from view like some ghost in the night.

Clearing his throat Herald swallowed back his fear as he wiped his sweat soaked brow, "Besides... you should know how easily he could have danced around our combined fire power, and the only real chance we would have had combating him just left heartbeats ago to sate their mad bloodlust. I think it prudent not to waste what the God-Emperor has given us on a misunderstanding, don't you agree?" Looking over at Sister Sophia Herald smiles nervously, thankfully hidden behind the rebreather, before glancing toward the Tech-preist Daeex, as a harsh cackle escapes his throat, "Sister Sophia, Tech-preist Daeex, would you not both agree that to leave our mission unfinished here would do a great injustice to the God-Emperor? For is it not said, 'that one should only toil for the satisfaction of one's master'? And that completing our mission would satisfy our most beneficent master, 'He who is on Terra', the God-Emperor himself? And to do just that, must we not survive this mission?" Herald's logic winding ever toward the inevitable answer he hoped to hear from those around him, praying to the God-Emperor that they saw the logic behind his reasoning, rather than the naked cowardice that was all too apparent, especilly to those who valued death above life.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

OOC/- Dark Angel will be controlling Tarvus until Saturday Evening.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex Nodded to Herald. He had a Great Respect for guardsmen, and Thouroghly Liked The Psyker, Despite That Strange Mouth. "Eldar! I ask You again, What is Your buisness here!?"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

covered in the skins of one of the bear/birds, gideon resembled some barbarian from ancient terra, he and tarvus had killed the rest of the creatures fairly easy, he had then started to paint tribal markings from his home planet, thule over him, after a hour he resembled some daemonic creature serving the chaos god of khorne.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Solitaire spoke.
"Greetings, Most know me as simply 'it' or 'that Solitaire' or 'the damned one' however the Harlequins have awarded me with a title. You may call me the Nameless." Unlike many of its species it's voice was horse and gravely as if from underuse. "Cegorach, the Laughing God, has guided me here, if he has not told you why that is it will not be my place to do so. But I will tell you this, I am an ally, and a powerful ally at that." The Nameless looked at each of them in turn, with even that simple motion causing his holo-suit to shimmer and shine. "Now then." It continued "Where is our destination. . .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

tarvus watched gideon and smiled, saying "are you crazy?", gideon turned and laughed saying "probaly my friend" they both chuckled for a while before heading to what appeared to be a series of ruins in the distance.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Sorry I didnt get to post at all yesterday.

Watching the harlaquin as it exited the trees and began to speek to his comrads, Jake perked up. He was cautious, but he was no cowerd, and an oprotunity like this was to good to miss. How many guardsmen got to see a *real* eldar harlequin. He;d only ever heard legends about them, and tall tales about the garden variety of eldar for that mater.

With a whir of hydrolics, the cockpit opened up and Jake jumped down. Holding his hands up in a neutral maner and puffing his cigar, he walked over to the rest of the group.
"I'm just gonna throw this out, but maby someone should try and get the two meatheads on the vox?" he said, realising that they had run off. 

Jake couldnt keep his eyes off the Xeno, sure it was evil, but dam it was beutifull. He couldnt even tell what gender it was, it was gracefull and strong, everything the legends had said they were. _Just wait till some of the people back at the base hear about this..._ he thaught


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia could barely control her hatred for such xenos. She could barely control her Holy Rage and Righteous Zeal. To work with just a filthy xeno went agaisn’t everything she had been taught and stood for. Yet the Pyscher was correct. They had a mission to do and they could kill the xeno after the mission was done. As an Inquisitor said “My enemy’s enemy is a problem for later: In the meantime, they might be useful.” Thus for now she would have to work with this filthy xeno. “Let’s get one thing straight the only reason were not going to kill the xeno is due to the fact that we have been given a task that is above all other priories. A job worth doing is a job worth dieing for but once the mission is done these temporary alliance will cease. I hope I make myself clear.” said Sophia with hint of angry in her voice.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake heard the sister, and mentaly checked himself. Yes, it was beutifull, but it was an _it_ it was _them_ it wasent a friend. From then on he tried to keep that in mind.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Feron stopped and lowered with weapons shuddering under the images, finally regaining control of himself when the Pysker let go of him. "The mission must come first..." He said coldly agreeing with the Sister. Feron reloaded his pistol and holstered it again pulling out his hellgun. "Head my words pysker when this mission is over i will have your blood after i'm done with your Xenos friend. A Cadian never forgives, a Cadian never forgets." He walking towards the Tech priest.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

"Good, an Escher never gets caught." The psyker replies grinning insanely beneath his rebreather's mask. 'What a foolish decision... ahhhh! Why do I even let you speak, hmm?' The psyker berrated himself mentally as he put some distance between himself and Feron. Turning to the tech-preist Herald asks the question anew, "So, are we going to let the mad beasts run loose or bring them screaming to their senses with a tug on their collars?" He asked, the grin fading to something more akin to a flat lipped grimace.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"Hmph." thought Daeex. "If those beasts are the Worst we encounter, then we are lucky." He then added "Oh, and Do any of you Know the story of Lord Macragge on the world of Malbede? They were there to Crush the filthy Xenos Tau. However the Astartes and the Tau came under attack from Necron Machines... Lord Macragge initiated a truce with the Tau, and they worked together against the Necrons. When the battle had finished, Lord Macragge had the planet given an Exterminatus... But not before Allowing the Tau to leave safely. Remeber, we are honorable, and thus, if this alien helps us, we will let it go free." he turned to the alien "However, do not assume this means we are allies. Your Assistance here is good for one time only. If we should meet again, your blood will be on my hands." He then Projected his thoughts to the Psyker "Herald, you are a wise man. I would have you transfered to me permanently if possible."


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

_'I'm certain there would be some red tape involved, but given I am not very well liked in my old unit, I see no reason why my Commander would not release me to your custody with some convincing.'_ Herald replied to the tech-priest without uttering a verse. Telepathy was as easy to him as breathing was to his fellow guardsmen, just another reason why he was so dispised amongst his old unit, and why he was 'volunteered' for this asignment.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake was caught by suprise at the Techmarines tolorence. He'd never heard of this Lord or his encounter with the tau, but it sounded like a good analogy. The fewer enemies a team picked, the fewer of the,m ended up dead was how he saw it. He was glad to have a powerfull Xeno as an ally, and he certainly wasent going to contradict his comander. Still, he had to keep an eye on it. He didnt want to be the one to get stabed in the back if it was an enemy.

One thing was still at the front of his mind however, 

"Where did those big-ass marines go anyway?" he said looking around for the hulking figures.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam had followed the grot all the way back to what looked to be a small ork camp. It was getting to be nightfall and the light was quickly fading, he would be easily hidden in his black armor. He crouched behind a huge bush as the grot walked over to a tent and let out a squeek, seconds later a lanky but strong ork wobbled out and grunted a few things before smashing the grot on the head and going back into the tent. The grot sniffed and walked dejectedly over to a tree stump and sat there singing some orkish song. Liam crept up behind it and broke its neck before dropping it. He sprinted to the side of the tent the grot went up to and made a noise as close to a squeek as he could and then hid around the corner. Three orks came out grunting and grumbling and before they could even register what was attacking them Liam had charged them with his power sword and cut them down. One of them was able to get a yelp out and soon ten other orks came out of the other tents with hatchets and other crude weapons. He let the Emperor's fury take him and he dove into the mass of orks, his sword swinging left and right. A rusty cleaver hit his right shoulderpad, got stuck, and before the ork could pull it out he gutted it. 

Within six seconds the fight was over and all the orks were dead, Liam had a few dents and scratches on his armor but nothing bad, these had been smaller orks. He looked off to the west and saw what looked to be a large stone pyramid sprouting up from the forest. _That is where I must go_, he thought before joggin off into the jungle in that direction.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"Well there not here drawing fire so i couldn't really care." He said turning his attention to Jake. "Need a gunenr for that thing or can you control all the weapons from teh cockpit?" He asked stepping up the ramp a bit.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon ran through the forest at full speed, howling insanely, the ruins began to grow larger in front of him until he came out into a large clear area, in the middle of it was the ruins, he spotted movement and looked at it, the creature was small, green, carried some type of wrench and had a hooked nose, it seemed to be cutting up a small rodent after a few seconds it picked it up and dropped it down its throat, then another creature showed itself, it was similar to the other one but was easily the size of a space marine, covered in scars and muscle and its left arm below the elbow was replaced by a giant claw, a few more of the smaller creatures buzzed around their master who picked up on and crushed it with their claw. gideon laughed and charged forward, firing his bolter he struck one of the smaller creatures in the head and skinned the orks metal arm, they turned towards him and began to return fire with crude weapons, he staggered a bit as one of them hit his thigh before rolling into cover.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

tarvus had just cleared the woods when gideon had been hit, he returned fire at the orks and began to hit the smaller gretchin almost imeadiatly as the bigger ork charged towards gideon, the shadow kniht got up and jumped forward, the ork roared as it was gutted by gideon's lightening claw but still fought on, tarvus aimed his storm bolter and fired, the orks head exploded in a red plume as the remainin gretchin were killed by gideon and his bolter.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"I can controll everything from the cockpit, but not at once, a gunner would be nice." Responded Jake. "Only reason I'm worried about those two jumbo-sized Bone heads is 'cause I dont want them bum rushing the objective and letting everything within 20 kilometers knowing that were coming."


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"Alright." Said Daeex. "We are going to make straight for those ruins, and if those fools don't turn up, their loss."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Right," Said Jake, removing a small device from the valkarie. It was a homing beakon so that they wouldnt get lost on their way back. "Lets go."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam stopped at the foot of the pyramid and looked up. It was absolutely massive now that he was at its base, and he had to admit he was a little in awe. The pyramid's size did nothing to stop the jungle from taking it back though, trees and vines grew on its sides now and it crumbling in some parts. He began to search for an entrance to get in and soon found a small doorway on the eastern side. He stood looking at it for awhile wondering if he would fit and eventually walked in, the darkness enveloping him completely.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Feron moved towards the back to cover the rear, that and he had no idea where they were going. "With our luck they're already there, dead, and alerted all the defenders." He mottered to noone in peticular.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Keeping close to the techpriest, Herald asks his question, "So, how will we know that we've found what we're looking for? Is there any terrain features worth noting?" The psyker asks as he keeps weary eye on the tree line.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Reaching into the warp Tarvus sensed that the group would actually be setting off soon so decided it best to slightly alter course as to regroup with them in the forest before reaching the objective. Voicing his decision to Gideon, he turned and began to run into a different area of the forest to regroup with the team, he had Gideon at his heels in a race to the team.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Nameless sighed.
"I grow weary of wait." he croaked. "Perhaps the Laughing God made an error sending me here? Prove to me your skills Mon-Keigh and let us get going." The Solitaire looked up as he heard people coming towards them yet relaxed as he recognised the sound of their charge and estimated it to be two Space Marines. Despite this though he remained on edge, just incase there was more to them than they appeared. . .


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

"For such a long lived race, you seem rather impatient, perhaps that is what damns you Solitaire." Herald says as he looks at the Eldar Harlequin before him.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam could hardly see anything within the giant stone pyramid.* Maybe there is nothing here*, he tought to himself, *not even chaos would want to inhabit this place it seems so forboding.* He cursed as he walked right into a wall he hadnt seen before, chastising himself for not being on top of his senses. It was then he realized that he had indeed not seen the wall because there was no wall there, or at least it looked like it. He slowly stuck his gauntlet out and it hit an invisible barrier. His eyes grew wide and he immediately knew he had to get the rest of the team here or at least notify them, especially the techpriest. He set a small beacon down where he was and rushed out of the pyramid and into the sunlight, he opened a channel to the rest of the team,_ "Brothers, I believe I have found something of great import. I will activate my homing beacon in my armor so that you can find me. I do not know if what I have found is relevant to our cause but it is most certainly astounding."_


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Nameless stayed silent for ten seconds after hearing what Herald said before answering.
"You suggest it is impatience that Damns me? How amusing. If you really don't know and want to know the true answer then I suggest you look into my mind. But of course you won't. And why won't you? Because you know that if you were to reach towards me you would sense nothing but silence. You would feel no thoughts, no emotions and no life. Psykers usually find it quite unnerving, even when they are just spending time in my presence. I wonder whether you'll be the same?" The Nameless turned slightly so that he was no longer looking at Herald but stopped as he heard the bleeping of a homing beacon. Lifting up his own scanner he identified it as Space Marine and, after checking the others were following, started to move in it's direction. . .


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex was listening intently, and was surprised when the homing beacon went off. "Lets go, quick!" he yelled, in response to the high emergency signal.

[OOC: guys, please check the recruitment thread again please  ]


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake heard the beakon go off, and imediately unslung his lasrifel and set it for hotshots. 

"Alright then whos takin' point?" he said.

The thrill of the mission was upon them. He'd never admit it, but Jake loved the exitement. Of course, he wanted to make sure he lived to have more in the futre so takeing up point was out of the question.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

"I shall abstain Nameless, one peak inside a Solitary's mind is more than enough for one life time." The psyker comments not even wanting to explore the depths of the alien's mind, for fear that he might find there what he found in the eyes of the first Solitary he met.

Unslinging his shotgun and holding it in one hand, Herald takes point reaching out with his mind, diverting the beasts that were nearby so that their journey might be short and uneventful. "I shall take point and hopefully hasten our trip by driving the beasts ahead of us apart with my mind, like a wedge through lumber." He says waiting for the party to begin moving.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Alrighty then" Said Jake in a sarcasticaly cherefull voice. "I'll cover." Waiting for him to move ahead into point position he added, "After you."


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'Come on Gideon, Liam has activated his beacon, I think we may have got him a bit to lost'. And with that Tarvus turned and was once more running away from the camp.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Feron smiled a little when the Psyker volunteered for point maybe he'd get lucky and hte Xenos would kill him and save Feron the trouble of doing it later. The thought put a faint smile on his face.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Taking the lead, and pushing out with his mind and shotgun, the psyker braves the first treatcherous feet of undgrowth before stumbling upon a path. "There's a path..." Herald calls out, as he waits for his comrades to follow.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Good, then let us hesitate no longer." The Nameless said in it's hoarse voice. Stepping onto the path it didn't even bother to look this time whether the others were following or not. . .


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica decided to follow the Eldar who didn't have a name. She wanted to be the first to strike down the xeno if it tried anything funny. She look around for any enemies as she followed. If there were any, she would strike them down for the Emperor.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake took up a position twards the back and a little to the side so that he could cover the psyker if anything hapened. It also gave him a good view of Jesica as an added bonus. He scaned the area for anything threatening...


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex, took a few steps forward. the undergrowth was thick. "watch out, reading are getting worse..." He stepped towards liam, and was met by the forcefield.... "Ok, That's strange..."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam nodded at the techmarine, "See, I knew I had to tell you right away when I found this. Do you have any idea what it is brother?"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake saw the teckmarine and Liam stop up ahead for no aparent reason. They started talking about somthing being in the way but there was nothing there. Confused Jake stoped and looked around...

(Yay! Pheonix down used! (lol)


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex got an auspex out. "looks like Eldar work. Solitare? is this your kind's work? hmm... looks looted.."


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Joining the tech-priest next to the force field, and reaches out not only with his hand but with his mind as well. "I don't beleive it is of eldar creation... but what, I do not know."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Well if you idiots are just standing around, I'll go-" Said Jake, walking past the group, facefirst into the force field. 

"Oh... Whats that?" he said sheepishly runing his hand along the field.

This is some wierd shit I'm mixed up in, thaught Jake.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Hmm" said The Nameless as he knocked experimentally on the force field, "Without seeing the machine projecting it I cannot be certain of it's origin. Unfortunately there are more than a few races capable of such tech, be it my darker kin, the youthful Tau, or the dreaded Necrons. It could even be Orks who have looted the technology from others." The Nameless coughed and stepped back in order to lean on a nearby tree, however if this movement is to simply relax or or to get out of the way of potential dangers was anybody's guess. . .


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Tarvus ran to the edge of the clearing and spotted the team which he had ran away from earlier. 'So what have you guys been up to?' asked Tarvus, 'You do know their is a huge forcefield in front of you? I'll get rid of it'. Tarvus placed his sword into it's sheath and placed his hands together, quickly a large ball of psychic energy had formed and Tarvus thrust his hand forward and the energy blasted at the forcefield in a beam. The field materialised for a moment then seemingly disappeared, 'See nothing to it really, you just need a psyker as special as me to beat the bug...'. It was at that moment that a deathly scream pierced the forest emanating from the forcefield and a deadly psychic blast slammed into Tarvus. He was blasted through the air and hit the ground hard, 'Ok I am out of ideas'


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake took some initiative and decided to look for a way around the field. 

"Hey, lets see if there isnt a way around this thing." He sugested.

With that he set off along the border of the field trailing his hand along it fealing for an end.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica began to say a prayer to the Emperor while following Jake. She began to ask the Emperor for guidance and to show her a way for her and her allies. She felt that the group was starting to get corrupted. That was the reason she was here, to prevent that but she also felt that she was getting corrupted in the process. She continued to say her prayer to the Emperor while still focusing on her task. Like Jake she began to look for a way or hole in the force field.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

(completly forgot i was in this one)

Gideon walked behind the rest of the group his blood stained armour glistening, he let out a loud howl that was followed by a laugh he waited for the day where he would get too kill the underserving.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex mumbled a chant to the Machine-god. He got out his auspex and scanned the immediate area. "Well, the good news is I can disable the Force-field. The bad news is there are several Ork bikers and a few Ork boyz coming our way."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake stoped abruptly when he heard the techmarine speek. 

"Shit," he hissed, "that giant waste of power armor probly just told them exactly where we are!"

Ducking down slightly and becomeing compleatly silent he listened hard and could just make out a faint sound of engines. He scaned around trying to disern what direction the enemy would come from.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon snarled and pushed past the other members too the group and loomed over the man named jake, he reached out and streched one of his hands around the mans throat and lifted him into the air, he laughed and said "now it is time too die!" as he threw him away, he turned and walked towards him lightening claw ready too kill...


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

"We have no time for this! Do you deny that the blood on your armor is ork? Or that they followed the trail you left through the jungle while escaping in your power armor? If you want to kill, then go kill more of the Ork that you riled so, not an Imperial citizen who speaks the simple truth, and especially not one who is on the same side in this confict." Herald said nearly screaming as he drew forth enough strength to fell the armored giant should he continue through with his threat or turn upon Herald himself. 

'Horribly horribly wrong...' The Psyker thought silently to himself as one hand clenched into a fist holding back a wave of psychic sorcery, and the other gripped the hilt of his power sword.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex fumbled with his bolter, turning the bolt output up, while turning the heat intensity down. He then aimed it a Gideon's leg and fired. "By the Machine god! How dare you attack another member of the team again?! I should have you branded a Heretic and execute you now!" His rage grew, and he knew it would serve him well with the bikers.

((OOC: Dark angel, the shot hits, but its not going to do more than give you some quite extreme pain (which RP-wise is quite a strong gesture, and quite debilitating). however, this wont really impede you otherwise, you can still fight so on, due to you being a marine. but next action you do, say you have to get up, ok?))


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Nameless waited and listened.
"Hmm, if I can hear correctly they're still about ten minutes away, We cou-" Suddenly it was cut off as the Bikers exploded out of the undergrowth. The Nameless ducked under a Choppa and swung one of its Harlequin Kisses upwards catching the attacking in the armpit. It howled in pain as it was thrown off of its bike and the Harlequin kicked its mode of transport so hard that it was sent spinning into another Biker causing it to crash spectacularly. Without hesitation it hurled himself to the ground and then to the others, its holo-suit making it little more than a multi-coloured blur, as a wave of gunfire shot over his head, followed by the remainder of angry Ork Bikers. . .


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex span round, swung his bolter up, locked it into his shoulder, aimed and fired, knocking an Ork clean off his bike.


----------



## Decay (Apr 20, 2009)

Quintus winced as the Ork bike hit another bump, and he could only hope the driver didnt crash as long as he was hog-tied to the back like a war trophy. The Ork who had captured him had his powersword around strapped to its back, and what he could only assume were the skulls of his former shuttle crew jangled on the sides of its bike. He heard gunfire up ahead, over the roar of the engine. Friend or Foe, Quintus prayed to the Emperor that whoever was shooting at the greenskins would free him.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Tarvus turned towards the sound of the approaching orc bikes in time to see one flying through the air towards him, thrusting out his gauntlet he erected a barrier of psychic energy and was pleased to hear the satisfying crunch as the bike crumpled into the barrier. As two more bikes entered the clearing Tarvus pushed the barrier forwards and the two orcs were disintegrated as it passed through them and went deep into the forest felling trees and setting them ablaze. Tarvus turned toward the group saying, 'Who cares if we led them to you, we could easily defeat them by ourselves. Besides it makes for good sport' Tarvus laughed and as he turned away from the group the shape of a golden serpent could be seen on his neckline, before the magic tattoo slivered below his armour...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Gideon got up from the floor and roared in pain as his entire leg seemed too burn, he looked at the rest of the team and said "accidents happen on the battlefield" he looked at tarvus and said "good work brother atleast i can trust you" he nodded before walking off and kneeling a few metres away reciting ancient war hyms.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake hit the ground as he heard the roar of bikes flying over him. They miraculosly landed past him and he got up and began to open fire on the closest one with his lasgun, sending beems of red light into the flesh of the greeskins.

"Well isnt this just great!" He shouted sarcsticaly at no one in particular.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Drained by his earlier effors, Herald brings his own lasgun to bear, firing it's holy beam upon his enemy and the enemy of the God-Emperor. 'One will have to keep an eye upon that one...' The psyker thought to himself as he took cover behind a log.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica hated Ork on bikes. Then again she hated Orkz to and every other xeno. Yet she had a great hatred for bikers. They proved to be a difficulty target for her especially in close combat. She took cover and took out her bolt pistol. She began to fire several shots at the Orkz while saying an pray to the Emperor out loud.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake took cover behind a log continueing to spay hotshots at the orks. Lasguns may be reliable and acurate, and he might be a good shot but the buggers were hardly fair targets. He landed a shot on one, barely hurting it distracting it for only a second. He continued shooting at it hopeing to get a good shot on it while it glanced at its wound...


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

((ok, update time))
Daeex Looked around. Tarvus was tearing into several orks, while Jake was firing streams of fire into an ork, seemingly doing nothing till an Ork fell out of his sadle, hit the ground on his head, and Yelled "Aww, ZOG IT!" before a sickening crunch. 4 more bikers were felled by the team's combined fire. However, Daeex noticed that for lack of anything else working An ork biker had rammed into tarvus (causing some damage) and jake had been hit by 1 shot from a dakkagun (thank the Emperor just one hit!), causing a spray of crimson. Daeex then also noticed that the bike from the ork jake had shot off of was about to land on him. "Oh no.." groaned Daeex before 100st. of Bike and an attatched guardsman landed on him.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Whooping in trumph at de-bikeing an ork, Jake ran over to the techmarine. 

"You alright?" he asked trying to shift the masive bike.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Switching his necromudi patten lasgun from semi to full auto, Herald begins laying into a gang of the green skins while Jake runs off presumably to check on the others. 'I think my calculations may have been off... horribly horribly off...' The psyker thought to himself as he checked his flanks before moving positions at a crawl.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Tarvus smashed backwards as the bike hit him. As he staggered upwards he noticed he had faired better than the Orc who was now crushed into the crumpled frame of his bike screaming in pain. Tarvus attempted to then get to his feet but was unable to do so, his armour had been damaged at his right knee and was unable to move. He looked up to see two further bikes driving straight towards his position and, unable to move, he raised his gauntlet and aimed the stormbolter. He fired his bullets straight towards the oncoming orcs and immediately hit one in the arm. The injured Orc veered to the side away from the bullets and toward the techmarine, but the other kept coming. As the Orc was about about to hit into Tarvus he stabbed his rune sword through the bikes front tyre and into the ground. The bikes back end flipped over the now stationary front wheel and the Orc driver was sent flying. As he passed over Tarvus he was blasted by a mighty psychic beam, but before Tarvus could celebrate his latest kill he was knocked unconscious by the bike smashing into his head.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: I am sorry guys but i have to bow out of this, it was great while it lasted and hopefully Liam's sacrifice will help

Liam could tell the strike team was desperately outnumbered and if something wasn't done quick to cripple the orks they were all doomed. He spotted the nob that was leading the orks and sprinted toward it, a warcry on his lips his sword held high. As he got closer to the nob it finally realized what he was doing and turned the weapon on its bike toward him and let loose, peppering him with rounds. He knew that he wouldn't make it to the nob in time to survive the encounter but the nob had to die if the orks were to be defeated and that's when it came to him, sacrifice. He pulled a handfull of krak and frag grenades from his belt and activated them, when he got close enough to the ork he lept toward the bike the ork and him both bellowing, him as he got shot up and the ork realizing it was dead meat. When he was mere inches from the bike the grenades exploded, the force and power behind his grenade load and the ammo in his gun exploding causing him to disintegrate and the ork bike to explode also, tearing the nob into tiny meaty bits.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Shouting loudly at the explosion of liams grenades, jake ducked behind the bike he was trying to lift, droping it on the techmarine again. 

"Oh shit! sorry, are you ok?" he exclaimed, heaving at the lump of metal again.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex Spat out a glob of blood and came round. "Hunhhh?" He lifter his servo arm and pushed on the bike, rolling it off.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jumping back from the large machine, Jake smiled. 

"Looks like they havent got any more leader-" 

He cut off in mid sentence at the sight of his falen ally.

"Heroics will get you nowhere." He muttered, ducking behind the bike and useing it as cover while fireing at the remaining few orks.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Seeing Liam sacrifice returned Jessica zeal. What had she been doing besides hiding like a guardsman in cover and just shooting? What would her fellow sister think? This was unacceptable. She charged towards an Ork biker and yelled “For the Emperor!” The Ork seeing this also charged toward her trying to run her down. Yet she rolled out of the way and swung her two master crafted neural whips at the Ork biker. The whip hit the bike causing the Ork biker to crash into a nearby tree. Yet the Ork quickly got up and charged towards Jessica. Jessica also ran towards the Ork. Her Neural whips allowed her to attack first. She swung her neural whip several times while the Ork tried to swing his axe yet as he swung it his hand fell off his arm. He tried to swing his other hand only to find it also falling off. Jessica then swung her neural whip several more times cutting the Ork apart.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Having watched Liam's sacrifice and Jessica's charge, Herald draws his breath as he summons his strength to him, having recovered what he could behind that log. Now was the time for a little trickery, using his powers to throw and distort his voice until he sounded like a much larger dominant ork bellowing commands from behind the tree line. 

"Wat'z you gitz doin! Dey at da kamp! Dis waz a trap! Get a move on it!"

Herald prays his trick works.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

One of the Orks Yelled "Hey! Dat git iz right! Run away!". Most of the ork fled quickly without a nob to lead them, but 3 stayed behind.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

As Jake saw the okrs run he gaped incredulosly, but didnt stop shooting, he wasent quite sure what was going on, but he wasent complaining. Those last three still had to go though...


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Tarvus began to stir as the booming Orc voice pierced the dense forest. 'You had to make them run didn't you, typical guardsman, always running from a fight.' Tarvus raised his hand forming a small psychic sheild in front of his deflecting the gun shots aimed at him by the Orc near him, 'And I can't bloody move my leg, someone kill the bastards the the techy can fix the armour.'


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Daeex ran towards Tarvus. He examined the armour. Bad luck this could take a while... He said.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

With his lasgun at the ready once again, Herald aims at the remaining three orks to silence them once and for all before they can think for themselves and summon the boyz back again. 'God-Emperor guide my fire...' The psyker prayed as he laid down an impressive ammount of fire from his necromundi lasgun.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

After the last of the orks were downed, Jake made his way over to Herald.

"Nice one, that could have gone down pretty badly. Nice shooting there to, you can really handle that gun."

After claping the psyker on the shoulder, he called over to the techmarine,

"So where to next?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica made her way what was left of Liam. She knelled down and began to say a prayer to the God Emperor for Liam. He had martyred himself. She would not let his sacrifice go to waste. She then made a sign of the aquila and stood up. She made her way back to the group. “Let us continue with out mission. Let us remember his noble sacrifice and honor him by completing this mission.” said Jessica in a soft and caring voice.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Experiencing some comraderie for once in a long while, Herald rises stretching aching limbs. "Necromundia is a tough place, one must learn to use any and every weapon at your disposal." He replies before watching Jake walk toward the tech-preist.


----------

